# Wireless hangs on Waiting Authorization

## d3x73r

Hey guys!

Here is the scenarium:

A few weeks ago I upgraded to stable KDE 4.8.5.

I don't know if is there any connection, but after that my wireless became a peace of shit.

I can connect through wifi when I boot up the system, but if I disconnect, by a suspend, for exemple, the NetworkManager hangs on Waiting Authorization message.

There are two solutions for this righ now (none of them are good)

1. Reboot

2. Delete and add the wireless network.

May someone help me?

----------

## Thistled

Hello d3x73r

First of all, you have not posted any logs so it is difficult to get an idea of what is going on.

Check your logs when this happens.

Also, rebuild anything to do with wireless networking.

networkmanager and wpa_supplicant.

See if that helps.

----------

## s_bernstein

I have a similar problem with network-manager 0.9.x under gnome. Manual disconicting the wifi network seems to work for me. Obviously, network manager seems to have change a little, trying to reconnect to the last connected wifi net without scanning. This probably should speed up reconnection after standby, but seems to fail when the network is unreachable - resulting in a (short) hang and asking for a proper password.

----------

## Thistled

Try hitting "Ctrl+F12" (dmesg) when this happens and see if there are any clues to what is going on.

----------

